
Survey: 1 in 4 Japanese has wanted to take own lives in the past - mattnumbe
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201609080054.html
======
mattnumbe
"24,025 cases of suicide were still reported in 2015, meaning that an average
of 65 people killed themselves every day in Japan last year."

How can you address a problem of this scale in a society where talking to
others about person issues is taboo?

